# Sprayer for fert after using roundup?



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi guys, wondering if a sprayer has been used with round up, tenacity or weed killer, can it be cleaned thoroughly and used for fertilizing the lawn with no problems?
Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I wouldn't re use a sprayer that I used for round up. Too much of a risk. I was watching a video by @ryanknorr the other day and he said he did some bad damage to some areas of his lawn by using a sprayer that he had previously used round up in even though he washed it out thoroughly.

I do use the same sprayer for tenacity and some other selective herbicides but not for round up.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

It's hard to imagine that a sprayer that has been cleaned and rinsed could hold enough residual to do damage, let alone a LOT of damage. The dilution rate of any residual would be so great. Again, I'm just thinking out loud here.

I rinse the tank and pump and dump, fill the tank and pump it dry, and then fill and rinse and dump. That said, I don't use my sprayer for fertilizing.

Are there any hard studies on this?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I think if you clean it out really well it should be fine. With that said......I have two sprayers. LOL.....I have a 20v Chapin for soil conditioners, fungicides etc. I bought a cheap manual one for round up.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> I think if you clean it out really well it should be fine. With that said......I have two sprayers. LOL.....I have a 20v Chapin for soil conditioners, fungicides etc. I bought a cheap manual one for round up.


^+1


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys.
Will be getting a separate sprayer, don't want to take any risks.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

As @SNOWBOB11 says, I think that there is wisdom in caution. Many people use separate sprayers, and that may be the smartest thing to do. 
But, if you have a larger tank (e.g., 4 gallon), rinse 3 times, and run the wand with clean water for a few minutes, you should be ok. I seem to recall that heavily diluted glyphosate was an old-school PGR. I saw that Ryan Knorr video. I'm not sure what happened there.

FWIW. I keep an herbicide tank (selective and non-selective) and a non-herbicide tank (humic, kelp, etc).


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

What @Smokindog and @NJ-lawn said. That's pretty much exactly what I do.

I have two sprayers as well, a hand held for glyphosate, and a backpack for everything else. Never had a problem with my everything else sprayer.

For my upcoming backyard reno, I even used the backpack for blanket glyphosate apps since it is bigger, rinsed it out, and then sprayed fungicide on my front lawn a few days later. No issues. Along with completely rinsing, be sure to run water through the wand. That could hold some residual that may not dilute as much and can be easily overlooked.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Any recommendations on 2gallon and backpack sprayers?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd go with chapin. They make good sprayers.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got a northern tool 21 gallon pull behind I use primarily as a long distance wand sprayer to kill off vegetation but have used the boom spray for Prodiamine treatments.

I have a 4 gallon B&D pump backpack I picked up from Sams 6 or 7 years ago that I really like. I used it a LOT when I was doing larger area "spot sprays" for crabgrass in the past. It's held up well.

I also have a 4 gallon Harbor Freight the works well enough. It was only like $20 and I bought it to have on the shelf as a backup. I've only sprayed water through it when I bought it to make sure it worked.

For smaller stuff I do fine with the 1 and 2 gallon pump sprayers (FloMaster I think is the brand) they have at Walmart. Now is a great time to pick up one of each as they're typically like $5 each on closeout heading into the change over of the lawn and garden to Christmas. I get multiple years of use from these and typically it's my fault when they go bad because I let chemicals sit with the intent to finish the job tomorrow and then forget. That can play havoc with the pump and the trigger mechanism. The trigger could probably be fixed with some new O-rings but at $5 it's not worth my time.

For spot spraying I personally don't see the need for all the high dollar sprayers. I take care of a 2.5 acre lot with cheap sprayers.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Been using the same sprayer for everything for years and never a problem. Just rinse it out and make absolutely sure you run clean water through the hose and you'll be fine.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I use a separate cheap one for roundup and another one for clethodim. The regular sprayer gets everything else. I also like the convenience of having a mixed batch of roundup and spray as needed in the yard. If I change my mind, I use rinsate.


----------

